# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  bloquer l'accs a msn messenger et yahoo messenger

## aida2

bjr
comment puis-je blquer au utilisateur de l'entreprise l'accs a msn messenger et yahoo messenger

merci d'avance.

----------


## efficks

Ce que je te suggre est de supprimer les droits d'installation de logiciel sur les postes par des employs qui ne sont pas administrateur. Par la suite, tu supprime MSN de tous les postes.
Cela augmentera beaucoup plus la scurit de ton rseau et empchera beaucoup de virus d'entrer dans le rseau.

----------


## aida2

mais le problme c que je ne peux pas leurs enlever le droit d'installer les logiciels ni de le supprimer au niveau de leur postes
donc je voulais leur bloquer l'accs sans qu'ils se rendent compte et sans toucher a leur postes

----------


## dj-julio

bah tout simplement, tu bloques les ports internet en question
je ne saurais pas te dire lesquels c'est, mais a doit trs facilement se trouver sur google :;):

----------


## le y@m's

n'oublie pas non plus de bloquer l'acces au site http://webmessenger.msn.com

----------


## Thzith

> n'oublie pas non plus de bloquer l'acces au site http://webmessenger.msn.com


l'accs au site ne sera jamais bloqu tant que le port 80 est autoris[/code]

----------


## dj-julio

ddans la boite o je suis
je peux DL et installer MSN
je peux accder au site webmessenger
mais :
je ne peux pas me connecter  msn messenger, il me dit que ma connection est sature
et pour webmessenger, pareil.
je suis derrire un proxy, mais je ne sais rien de plus

----------


## aida2

j'ai bloque lerts 5050, 1863  et meme le site http://webmessenger.msn.com mais toujours la meme chose parce qu'ils utilisent le port 80
vous ne connaissez pas un autre moyen de le faire
merci

----------


## le y@m's

Quand je dit bloquer http://webmessenger.msn.com il est vident que je ne parle pas de bloquer le port 80  ::?: , mais au niveau du proxy tu doit surement pouvoir "blacklister" les sites dont tu ne veus pas que les utilisateurs aient accs (webmessenger.msn.com dans ce cas)

----------


## Pymm

Tu peux t'inspirer de ces deux posts :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/vie...ht=bloquer+msn
http://www.developpez.net/forums/vie...ht=bloquer+msn

----------


## aida2

je sais que vous ne parlez pas de bloquer le port 80 mais juste le site webmessenger.msn.com et c'est ce que j'ai fait mais msn messenger est une application qu'ils ont installer sur leur postes et ils utilisent pas le site webmessenger.msn.com pour y acceder et moi je veux leur bloquer l'accs sans y toucher a leur postes
est ce que vous pouvez me donner une solution pour a
merci

----------


## le y@m's

Et mme en bloquant le port 1863 ils y arrivent toujours ?

PS :
Le port utilis par MSN Messenger est le port 1863 (tcp)
Les ports utiliss pour les envois de fichiers sont les ports 6891  6900 (tcp)
Le port utilis pour la communication vocale est le port 6901 (tcp/udp)

----------


## aida2

oui j'ai bloque les ports 1863 tcp
les ports 6891  6900 tcp  en entre et sortie et le port 6901 en sortie
mais ils accdent toujours
c'est ce que j'ai fait meme pour yahoo messenger 
j'ai bloque le port 5050 mais toujours sans resultat
pour msn messenger si jamais tu bloque le port 443 de https c'est bon mais le probleme c'est que comme a ils peuvent meme pas consulter leurs boites or moi je veux juste bloquer les applications de chat

----------


## le y@m's

As-tu lu les liens donns par *Pymm*, dans le premier il est dit 



> Envoy par Amlie Ladoque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				1366 TCP, 1367 TCP, 1838 TCP, 1863 TCP et UDP, 5004 UDP, 5004-65535 (pour Audio et Vido, attention  tous les ouvrir *seuleument* si utilit il y a), 5004 UDP, 5190 UDP, 6891 TCP (transfert de donnes. Liste des ports: 6891 - 6900, un port utilis par transfert), 6901 TCP et UDP
> 			
> ...

----------


## Ksual

En petite entreprise vous trouverais srement le budget de payer le dveloppement ou un logiciel (IM Detector Pro) dj conu a cet effet, je pense que l'investissement serra vite un bnfice !

Encore un moyen est d'analyser les logs des utilisateurs et bloquer les ip's distantes ...biensr ce-ci est une option mais facile a dterminer les sources.

Encore un moyen est de jouer sur les redirections DNS et appliquer des fausses redirections ..; (dans le cas d'avoir votre propre serveur DNS), et la encore l'utilisateur peut crer son propre fichier HOSTS et s'en passer du serveur DNS, donc sa reste contournable.

Pour finir Excuter secpol.msc et bloquer l'application mais pour chaque version l'opration dois tre rpt.


PS:web.messenger n'est pas le seul : meebo.com  :;):

----------


## xufux

> je sais que vous ne parlez pas de bloquer le port 80 mais juste le site webmessenger.msn.com et c'est ce que j'ai fait mais msn messenger est une application qu'ils ont installer sur leur postes et ils utilisent pas le site webmessenger.msn.com pour y acceder et moi je veux leur bloquer l'accs sans y toucher a leur postes
> est ce que vous pouvez me donner une solution pour a
> merci


si on te parle de bloquer aussi webmessenger.msn.com (entre autres) c'est pour eviter que, lorque tu aura bloquer msn messenger install sur les postes, ils ne detournent ce blocage en passant par ce fameux site.

----------


## aida2

oui je sais mais l'application est dja install sur ce poste
et le faites de bloquer ces ports ne bloque pas l'accs  ces applications

----------


## aida2

est ce qu'il y a pas une autre solution pour bloquer l'accs  yahoo messenger et msn messenger?

----------

